# Bacon Wrapped



## SteerCrazy (Jun 20, 2007)

Pork Tenderloin with Chimichurri sauce

Whole pork tenderloin sliced into, well, slices. Wrapped in bacon...mmmmm....bacon.......




Chimichurri sauce, simple parsley, garlic, evoo, white wine vinegar and some other things (my wife made it ) basted on pork while it was grilling




On the grill.......I used lump for this cook. I had a couple end, stray pieces for snackin.....




Plated and plated again with a rice pilaf, green beans and extra chimichurri sauce, dang good!







this was a very quick and easy dish, one of my favs.....buffalo shrimp on the grill tomorrow night....pics comin!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 20, 2007)

Sure looks tasty to me.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow. I could eat those!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2007)

Fantastic SC! Maybe you could get the whole recipe for the chimichurri sauce and post it?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 21, 2007)

I love chimichurri sauce!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2007)

That looks outstanding Dan!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2007)

Man that looks great...we have some tenerloins here....thanks for the idea


----------



## john a (Jun 21, 2007)

Sure looks good, bet it tasted as god as it looks.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 21, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Fantastic SC! Maybe you could get the whole recipe for the chimichurri sauce and post it?



I'll get the list of ingredients and post it for ya


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 21, 2007)

That looks gooooood.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 21, 2007)

That looks different AND very tasty!  

Hope you post the recipe.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 21, 2007)

Those are good!!! One of my favorites too...!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 21, 2007)

I love chimichurri sauce looking good SC


----------



## knine (Jun 21, 2007)

nice Steer very nice i must say .


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

Of course it looks good....It is wrapped in BACON! :P 
Looks REAL good!


----------

